# How to get dog hair out of fleece?



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I have a favorite fleece jacket. It's navy blue, but you'd never know that because it's so covered in dog and cat hair. I've tried a lint brush, sticky rollers and duct tape. Anyone have any ideas before I just give up and refer to it as my "fur coat"?


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Send it to the cleaners. They will get it clean.


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried frantic shaking? That sometimes helps for me. I ushally try to avoid fleece, its like a magnet when its comes to dog and cat hair LOL


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

I use a sticky roller, then run my hand underwater and scrape any remainders together and pick them off (the wet hand helps with the static).

Oh, and make sure the dogs are safely away and you have nothing left to do but head out the door once you're done, or you'll be back to square one in no time 

Best advice: choose clothes that match your dog in the future 

EDIT: Just remembered your dogs encompass about everything color. I'm afraid you're sunk


----------



## Norboo (Feb 18, 2008)

spotted nikes said:


> Send it to the cleaners. They will get it clean.


Cleaners hate that. Many will charge extra and some won’t even take it.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I use bounce static sheets in the dryer. It really works. Also I forgot which brand laundry detergent but one has " pet hair guard".. Its new on the market but the name escapes me now... ( tide?)


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

I have heard but not tested it to rub rubber gloves on the fabric.


----------



## Norboo (Feb 18, 2008)

AkiraleShiba said:


> I have heard but not tested it to rub rubber gloves on the fabric.


That is one beautiful dog on your signature


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

Norboo said:


> That is one beautiful dog on your signature


I would like to give you the same compliments  I should put pictures up this week (with grass!)


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

Shaina said:


> Best advice: choose clothes that match your dog in the future
> 
> EDIT: Just remembered your dogs encompass about everything color. I'm afraid you're sunk



LOL And don't forget the cats. That's why I'm asking this.

I'll try the Bounce thing. Thanks.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

I'd suggest burning it. No, really, for fleece I wash it then dry it. Of course at this point it still looks like it did. Then throw some wet denim with the dry fleece into the dryer. Ugh, I hate fleece... But it's so comfortable to lounge in...


----------



## marleys_mom (Apr 10, 2008)

Ha ha... I have fleece throw blankets that I use on the couch... I have yet to figure out a way to rid it of animal fur. I don't really worry about it anymore. I just throw it in the washer and dryer and that's as clean as it gets. I just figure, "hey, it's MY house. I have a dog and two cats. If you don't like it, stay home." Ha ha.


----------

